# FOB pictures



## tinkabells

Hey, 
Do you ever look at there pictures and think, god do i still like you, then go to extreme emotion and be like, your a C**T
I just been looking at FOB picture and i can see him in her so much and i still think his good looking, but his a complete tosser for what his put me through with his lies and then listening to that man of a beast his with!!!
Am i the only one? xxx


----------



## Ash_P

Not at all hun. I was looking thru my wedding album the other day, and just thought to myself, god I loved u so much, u were my man of my dreams, why do i still love you. Then started to get upset and think we were so happy, so good together etc etc. Then the anger kicked in and i was flipping thru the pages thinking UR A FUCKING ARSE!! I HATE U!!

Makes me feel like an irrattic cow! Thank god no1 knows what goes on in my head, cause they would send me to the funny farm. :wacko:


----------



## tinkabells

Same, think im due a stint in one myself lol xxx


----------



## lillprutten

I dont have one proper photo of him:(
I have one pic of him but cant hardly see him on it, he refuses to send me photos (always have) and refused to let me take photos!


----------



## tinkabells

MMm do you think there is a reason for this!!
Wish we could name and shame them!!!xxx


----------



## teal

I found an old phone of mine last night and there were pictures of me and FOB on it. I did find him attractive when we were together but now all I see is what a horrible person he is.


----------



## tinkerbellita

I have quite a few pics of me n fob and they were really happy times and it makes me sad to see how things have turned out. We only spent the best part of a month together, but it was the best month of my life.


----------



## lou_w34

I deleated all his pictures in a fit of rage a couple of months or so ago... I just kept the really humiliating ones (just in case i ever need them! haha) :haha:

When i used to look at them before that though it was always confusing! Now if i see him i just think what a ugly person he is (inside and out!)

:flower:


----------



## Welshcob

No I sometimes look at pictures and reminis about the good bits and get upset. Other pictures, he looks out and out evil and it reminds me how evil and sick he can be. In a way its a sort of emotional roller coaster!


----------



## Welshcob

tinkabells said:


> Hey,
> Do you ever look at there pictures and think, god do i still like you, then go to extreme emotion and be like, your a C**T
> I just been looking at FOB picture and i can see him in her so much and i still think his good looking, but his a complete tosser for what his put me through with his lies and then listening to that man of a beast his with!!!
> Am i the only one? xxx

:hugs:


----------



## suzanne108

teal said:


> I did find him attractive when we were together but now all I see is what a horrible person he is.

Same!


----------



## thechaosismex

Hahaha!

I have soooo many pictures of FOB and FOB & me but I have put them in a folder hidden in a folder hidden in a folder :D I have kept them purely because if beanie asks whens shes a bit older what her daddy looks like she has the right to know, seeing as the cowardly [email protected] won't be in her life at all!


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah there are only some hollie can see of him, but i have kept them so she can see what he looks like xxx


----------



## MissE007

I have an album of photo's.


----------



## edinsam

christ I dont need photos I see mines every single day in the flesh when he strolls past my desk and stares me down.. wish I only had pics!

But its safe to say when I do look at him I am physically repulsed now and cant believe what I ever saw in him


----------



## sweetlullaby

Flip edinsam.....:hugs: i wouldn't be able to hack seeing FOB every day!

I have some photo's on my computer and there's plenty on facebook and bebo....im still at the stage where when i see them i shudder and think "what the hell did i ever see in that?!" :haha:


----------



## tinkabells

edinsam said:


> christ I dont need photos I see mines every single day in the flesh when he strolls past my desk and stares me down.. wish I only had pics!
> 
> But its safe to say when I do look at him I am physically repulsed now and cant believe what I ever saw in him

I dont know how you do it, edin i really dont, i would be sooooooo tempted to put some eyedrops in his drink or pins in his seat lol xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

tinkabells said:


> edinsam said:
> 
> 
> christ I dont need photos I see mines every single day in the flesh when he strolls past my desk and stares me down.. wish I only had pics!
> 
> But its safe to say when I do look at him I am physically repulsed now and cant believe what I ever saw in him
> 
> I dont know how you do it, edin i really dont, i would be sooooooo tempted to put some eyedrops in his drink or pins in his seat lol xxxClick to expand...

Same here i really dont know how you do it! I like the pins in his seat idea :haha: then you'd see his reaction and get a right laugh :haha: petty i know.....but would be funny!xx


----------



## tinkabells

I no, i would do so much, i would hack his computer, make important things disappear when he needed them asap!!!
xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

i look at his photos now and i hate what i see. i wonder to myself what the hell was i thinking. 
i actually hate the sight of him and hes no one to blame but himself.

im actually so much happier now knowing i can look at his photo and know that theres not one ounce of love left in me for him. il never HATE him, he gave me my baby, but what i feel for him isnt anything less than severe dislike and pity

xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Good for you!!! xxx


----------



## starbucks101

Ive got a few pics of me and FOB together, and i do look on facebook etc.. but i dont feel anything towards those pics hes just some random guy now.


----------



## lillprutten

As said my child wont hardly know how her dad looks like:/ I dont know if I maybe in the future should contact his ex and ask her if she has photos and hope for her good will to send some photos, my child deserves to at least know how he father looks like.


----------



## xJG30

I can't look at a picture of him, there's that much hatred.


----------



## tinkabells

I still cant hate him 100% its bad, and i no, i shouldnt but i hate his bird more for controlling him, and telling him, he cant see our daughter, but i will tell hollie that and fact she has a stepsister, who i keep getting told hollie looks exactly like her :-( xxx


----------



## edinsam

sweetlullaby said:


> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edinsam said:
> 
> 
> christ I dont need photos I see mines every single day in the flesh when he strolls past my desk and stares me down.. wish I only had pics!
> 
> But its safe to say when I do look at him I am physically repulsed now and cant believe what I ever saw in him
> 
> I dont know how you do it, edin i really dont, i would be sooooooo tempted to put some eyedrops in his drink or pins in his seat lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Same here i really dont know how you do it! I like the pins in his seat idea :haha: then you'd see his reaction and get a right laugh :haha: petty i know.....but would be funny!xxClick to expand...

Lol maybe thats what I need to do!!- yesterday he passed me and Lily 5 times at work back and forward back and forward.. not once stopping to say hi to his daughter... loser!


----------



## MummyRachel

Unfortunatly he lives 3 doors away from me, refuses to have anything to do with the girls. If I'm walking down the street he will cross over then cross back after hes gone past me!


----------



## xJG30

What a cock!!


----------



## tinkabells

Prick!!!xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hes deleted me from facebook so that I cant contact/see his new girlfriend but i still find myself staring at his tiny profile picture.
I hate how much i want him back :'(


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont have FOB either, but im betting it wont be long before he re-adds me to see pictures of baby when shes here!! 

I know hes good looking but i cant help but think , arse, when i see his picture. 

they all sound like arse's


----------



## expecting09

Im always searching his name on facebook to see if he changes his pic.

I kept the pics of him and us on my phone couldn't pick up the courage to delete them, but I finally done it a few days ago :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

What i find funny is FOB cant get online, yet his profile picture magically changes!!!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Not the only one at all .. i've really struggled to delete the pics of jaxs dad & some i just cant physically delete. He was the absolute love of my life & was everything i ever wanted but 2wks after our planned bfp he never came back & then it was confirmed he was farting about with someone else & i realised i was just another mug along his way... we haven't seen eachother since april & not spoke since june/july, he still hasn't been in touch about ?Jax, not asked how he is or if he can see him nothing nada zip! 
I look at photos & i often get upset at how much i truly loved him & thought my life was finally in the right direction, or when looking at pics of him.. & then yep i get narky & think " you're an effin [email protected] " etc etc.


----------



## danny979

oh My!! No one wants to keep that one. :dohh: just take a look is enough heetee. when the baby grow up, he/she take it out and ask :" what is it"???:winkwink: I can not answer to him/her:" it is you" teehee!!! he/she will be scare!!! so I think it is not good to keep any one like that!:happydance:


----------



## Novbaby08

lol its ok, everyone feels that way, you will always have a bit of an attachment to him because of lo. My baby is 13 months and I still feel that way. We don't even talk. I do have pics of him with her though. But some were deleted by a jealous now ex bf. So I only have ones from when he visited us at the hospital and his last visit with her in september. But everytime I see them I think "Jerk"


----------

